# Camera Advice



## reptileKev81 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey APS'ers 

For the longest time I have been in awe of some of the great photos I've seen on these forums and others and have pined to own a DSLR camera, if not for the $1000+ price tag.

I know absolutely nothing about photography or cameras and at the moment am using an Olympus fe4030, which is just your average point and shoot which sometimes takes sucky macro shots.
Anyways, walking past the hockshop today, I noticed a 2nd hand Pentax DSLR going for $350 which I thought was a bargain. I didn't get all the details on it, as I was trying to rush and catch my bus.

Plan on going back tomorrow to have a proper look at it. What should I look out for? And should I pay $350 for a used DSLR? Or am I better off trying to save my pennies until I can afford a new one.

I enjoy taking photos of animals, plants, landscapes and storms(haven't been able to get a decent lightning shot yet with my camera lol), family and anything that catches my attention really 
Any suggestions you guys have would be great!

Thanks for any advice or guidance you more experienced photographers can lend  
Kev


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Sep 21, 2012)

Wombat in Burrow





Green and Golden Bell Frog, Litoria aurea





Lewin's Honeyeater

- - - Updated - - -





Crow Butterflies





Yabby / Crayfish





Burtons Legless Lizard, Lialis burtonis

- - - Updated - - -

Kev, have a guess if it was an SLR or a Point and Shoot for each of the above beasties.


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 21, 2012)

Love the Burtons tailless lizard. What lens are you using?

OP, just get one! Upgrade as you go along. You can get excellent DSLRs from overseas at half the cost of in Oz. 
I'm a nikon fan but I hear Qlympus is good too. Once you have the camera you soon learn what lenses you really need. Just get one and blaze away!


----------



## Kareeves (Sep 22, 2012)

DSLR cameras are the best i have a old canon. When you go back the only thing you want to check is if there is any dirt in on the reflector. All you should have to do for that is take a few shots with the camera and then on its small screen zoom right in if there is any specks in side you should see them.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 22, 2012)

omg_a_gecko said:


> Kev, have a guess if it was an SLR or a Point and Shoot for each of the above beasties.



What kind of camera did you use, they look great!



SteveNT said:


> You can get excellent DSLRs from overseas at half the cost of in Oz.
> I'm a nikon fan but I hear Qlympus is good too.



Any examples of what to get and how much to pay? I get a little worried importing from OS ever since I bought an expensive car stereo online and ended up having to pay customs tax on it.



Kareeves said:


> DSLR cameras are the best i have a old canon. When you go back the only thing you want to check is if there is any dirt in on the reflector. All you should have to do for that is take a few shots with the camera and then on its small screen zoom right in if there is any specks in side you should see them.



Great, thanks for the tip. I will be sure to check any used camera's I look at


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 22, 2012)

Check out Eglobal. Excellent reputation, 1/2 the price of Harvey "if you're not buying Australian, why not" Norman. My nikon D90 was at my door 2 days after purchase. Have also bought lenses from them since. If it's under 1k there is no GST.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 22, 2012)

im using eglobal too for my new camera!! 
just type into google 'compare prices on....' (that model) and it will give u loads of options of cheap online shops.


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 22, 2012)

Chris1 said:


> im using eglobal too for my new camera!!
> just type into google 'compare prices on....' (that model) and it will give u loads of options of cheap online shops.


what camera are you getting?


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Sep 22, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> What kind of camera did you use, they look great!



Some using an 8mp Panasonic PNS, others using 18mp Canon DSLR. But can you tell which is which?


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> what camera are you getting?



Canon 5D mark 2 with the 24-105 lens kit, plus a 16-35 lens,...the macro lens will have to wait, ive run outta funds!! 

just paid, SOOOOOOO excited, i cant wait for 3-5 working days to be over!!!!


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 22, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> OP, just get one! Upgrade as you go along. You can get excellent DSLRs from overseas at half the cost of in Oz. away!



My dad got a cannon 50D from an os website as it worked out a lot cheaper , only problem was that the manual came in japaniese and as a result none of us could use the thing to it's potential ,I'm starting to get better but still gotta hunt down an English manual


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 22, 2012)

Chris1 said:


> Canon 5D mark 2 with the 24-105 lens kit, plus a 16-35 lens,...the macro lens will have to wait, ive run outta funds!!
> 
> just paid, SOOOOOOO excited, i cant wait for 3-5 working days to be over!!!!


 wow, way to go!  *sigh* I can dream hehe


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Sep 22, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Love the Burtons tailless lizard. What lens are you using?



Always a treat seeing Burtons, and was with 8mp PNS, ..cant change its len :b


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 22, 2012)

omg_a_gecko said:


> Some using an 8mp Panasonic PNS, others using 18mp Canon DSLR. But can you tell which is which?



I'll have a stab , wombat p.n.s , frog and the bird shots DLSR , butterflies p.n.s and the crayfish DLSR

Thats just a stab in the dark with a little thought behind it though so probs way off


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Sep 22, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> I'll have a stab , wombat p.n.s , frog and the bird shots DLSR , butterflies p.n.s and the crayfish DLSR
> 
> Thats just a stab in the dark with a little thought behind it though so probs way off



100% nailed it. How did you tell?


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 22, 2012)

Omg-a-gecko , it was the Fine detail , I noticed when I got my cannon 50 D that it picked things up like fine strands of hair better that any p.n.s ever could 

I'm kinda proud now


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 22, 2012)

I almost got em all right, only one I got wrong was the butterflies which I thought was a dslr. Very good detail on them, though the wombat looked very grain IMO. But still great photos!

Earlier in the year I decided to learn the piano and bought a very expensive midi controller keyboard. I gave up as it was harder than I thought, didn't have the time or the money for professional lessons. So it's still in pristine condition sitting in the spare bedroom, lol. I put an ad up on Gumtree for it. Hopefully it sells, and when it does I will put that money towards a DSLR purchase. 

Oh and thanks for the website. Haven't checked it yet, but it sounds great!

I'll update if I ever do get myself a DSLR, then some of you more seasoned photographers can give me some tips 

Cheers
Kev


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh yeah, any advice on which lens's I should get, since I know absolutely nothing about them hahahah

I would love to take some close up macro shots of my animals, so a suitable lens for that.

And another one for just taking portraits of the family.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Leeloofluff (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guys, i thought i might offer something too  
I went looking for cameras awhile back, and looked at the nikon 3100, with a few different lenses to take photos of my and wild critters. But i kept shopping and decided on a fujifilm finepix HS30EXR. 
Its an all in one magic macine! Does everything i need it to do, without being too costly. Theyre around $500. I still want an slr down the track, but this is working great with abit of practice. 
You dont need to change lenses, and it does macro, super macro ( which gives me amazing scale detail!) , panoramic, hd movies, 30x zoom and animal face detection. 

Im reaaly happy with it, so just wanted to also ad it to the mix


----------



## Snotty (Sep 22, 2012)

Just my 2 cents but I would hold out for a Canon or Nikon. Unless things have changed a lot in Oz I would personally go for a Canon - Nikon used to only have one agent and it all had to go back to Japan, anyway the lenses are arguably better these days. If you look around you should be able to pick up a good DSLR at an ok price, 40D, 50D etc. They are still nice cameras and will take great pics, and there should be lots of second hand ones around in good nick as people sell them to get the latest version. Not the latest and greatest but good place to start. Lenses are another issue altogether, but in general get the best you can or you will be dissapointed.

And to just contradict that, if you are short of the cash I would stick with a good compact. One problem is that you get the DSLR, but really without good lenses it is like having a car with no wheels. There was a thread on here the other day which shows the results a nice compact can achieve these days. Plus you can just stick it in your pocket.

Really these days the image quality difference between a good compact and a low/medium DSLR is minimal. A DSLR will however give you far more control - the catch is that it is much much easier to mess things up.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 22, 2012)

Snotty said:


> Really these days the image quality difference between a good compact and a low/medium DSLR is minimal. A DSLR will however give you far more control - the catch is that it is much much easier to mess things up.



Not my Olympus, lol, I tend to find it hard to focus on the right spots with macro and super macro shots.
I bought myself a tripod to remove the unsteadiness of my hand, but I still find it very often focuses on the wrong part, lol

There are 3 focus modes, Auto focus, Auto face tracking & spot focus. I take a lot of pictures of plants and flowers that I grow, and cant get any of those focus modes to work for me lol. So I plan to give the camera to my mum when I upgrade as she loves it and thinks its the Bees-Knees, haha
So I still have my heart set on a DSLR, Canon or Nikon as recommended by you guys


----------



## eipper (Sep 23, 2012)

Reptile kev use manual focus


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Sep 23, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Not my Olympus, lol, I tend to find it hard to focus on the right spots with macro and super macro shots.
> I bought myself a tripod to remove the unsteadiness of my hand, but I still find it very often focuses on the wrong part, lol
> 
> There are 3 focus modes, Auto focus, Auto face tracking & spot focus. I take a lot of pictures of plants and flowers that I grow, and cant get any of those focus modes to work for me lol. So I plan to give the camera to my mum when I upgrade as she loves it and thinks its the Bees-Knees, haha
> So I still have my heart set on a DSLR, Canon or Nikon as recommended by you guys



With your PNS and even DSLR's..
Natural light can help your camera focus, very low light can be a challenge with AF, either focusing very slowly or not at all and not where you want it to. If there is enough light available to get good contrast you will find it focuses faster. Check if your camera allows you to set a manual focus point, likely, you will need to turn your mode dial from "full automatic", as this mode will automatically choose a point of high contrast as the subject to focus on. When herping at night automatic mode can be ok, if you use the torch to light the point you want in focus - but having the choice of using manual settings will give you greater creative control.


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 23, 2012)

getting canon 600d today...excited


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 23, 2012)

Just on lenses.

I had a bit of everything for my D90. Mostly nikon gear, good but very heavy. I sold most of them and now have just 3 which I am very happy with.

Tamron 28-300 (very sharp throughout range)



, Sigma 10-20 (superb wide angle lens) 


and a Tamron 90 1:1 macro AF.



These three cover all my needs. The Tamrons have great optics in a lightweight plastic lens and can be used AF or MF.

I set Darlyn up with a Nikon D3100 with a nikon 18-55 and a Tamron 70-300 (macro from 220-300 which means you can shoot macro from a distance without disturbing the subject).

And I have an Olympus 800 Tough (point and shoot) for underwater to 10 meters.


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 23, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I set Darlyn up with a Nikon D3100 with a nikon 18-55 and a Tamron 70-300 (macro from 220-300 which means you can shoot macro from a distance without disturbing the subject).
> .


im looking at getting that set up from eglobal, am i better getting that or the d3100 with the tamron 18-200? 
thanks


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 23, 2012)

Just remember with the d3100 the lens must have its own AF motor. A lot of lenses dont. (it is worth going one step further for the Tamron 28-300- the extra 100mm gives you much better shots from a distance i.e birds) 

You can see the results of Darlyn's first outing with the D3100 on my thread "a few days on Coroboree"- they are the last group of photos (mostly crocs) but all shot with the Tamron 70-300.


----------



## omg_a_gecko (Sep 23, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Tamron 90 1:1 macro AF.View attachment 265812



Natures cutlery, very nice!


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 23, 2012)

perhaps I should get the cannon 1100d with the 50mm f1.8 prime and the cannon 75-300mm USM lens :? that comes to $597 delivered I dont want to spend any more than that. ideas anyone?


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 23, 2012)

omg_a_gecko said:


> With your PNS and even DSLR's..Natural light can help your camera focus, very low light can be a challenge with AF, either focusing very slowly or not at all and not where you want it to. If there is enough light available to get good contrast you will find it focuses faster. l.


This is a good point to remember , I know when I first started using my cannon 50D I was having trouble taking shots , some times it would take a pic no problem then other times it would just flash all these numbers at me through the view finder thing it annoyed the hell out of me because sometimes i would have a really nice shot and the camera wouldnt take a pic I didn't have a clue what was going on until a family friend came to our place and told me it was because I had it set on automatic focus and the lighting wasn't right for the other settings , now I've got it set on manual focus and it works a lot better except I have to pay a lot more attention to what I'm doing


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 23, 2012)

Canon Eos 500D Digital SLR 15MP | Digital Cameras | Gumtree Australia Waratah Area - Somerset
is this a good buy? please I need your opinions guys thankyou!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 23, 2012)

OK, i took Wicket, my 3yo female beardie into the front yard to take some shots with the Olympus fe4030.
Even choosing manual focus, I couldn't get a good shot. I usually give the button a half press, and when it focuses I'll get a Little Green square around the area that has focused, and I can press the button fully down to take the shot.

But whenever I zoom in Macro Mode, I can never ever get the green square with autofocus or manual focus.
****** me off, lol, I get a red square and if I continue the shot I get a blurry out of focus shot.
I can get some decent shots though in SuperMacro mode, but all settings like flash and zoom are disabled, so the camera needs to be right up in front of the object I'm photographing.

I know that more light helps as well as a steady camera, which is why I try to take most of my shots outdoors and with a tripod (a little hard to use the tripod in supermacro mode lol but oh wells). 

But zoomed macro shots really suck on this camera lol, if anyone knows how to get good macro shots with the fe4030 please let me know, lol. The thing that really annoys me is when I half press the button and it trys to focus, I can see it going back and forth, and RIGHT PAST A VERY CLEAR IMAGE!!!! gah!

Heres the best pic I took this arvo with it.
SuperMacro (no zooming or flash)
Unfortunately the sun was gone from the area and we were in a shady spot.
If only I could zoom-macro shots like these and closer I wouldnt even feel the need for a DSLR , but this camera really sucks lol, i paid about $160 a while ago, I guess you get what you pay for.
I also forgot I must've had it on a lower quality as all my pics were only 3mb, when im used to 8mb pics. Anyways, I like this picture, when i have more time i'll fix it up as my avatar 





Anyways, back to DSLR. I was going to buy this one, although when I looks at specs and lens I don't understand the terminology and lingo, lol, the only things i understand is the price, lol

Can some kind soul tell me if this is a good package to get? I know I'll need to get a set of Macro Lens, what else will I need if I buy this package? Or would you recommend a better one?
Canon EOS 600D kit with 18-55mm IS II Lens...

I just listed my Keyboard on ebay and am aiming for $350-$400 which will go towards my camera purchase


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 24, 2012)

My keyboard midi controller sold tonight for $350 so there's 350 bananas towards my new camera. 

Have my eye on a few different ones at Eglobal.
What about this one?
http://www.eglobaldigitalcameras.co...ens-eos-600d-kit-with-18-55mm-is-ii-lens.html

Or should I sping for the twin lens kit? http://www.eglobaldigitalcameras.co...nd-75-300mm-lens-canon-eos-600d-twin-kit.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 25, 2012)

highly reccomend that canon kit...i got it yesterday and heres some quick *NOOBIE* shots


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 25, 2012)

eddie123 said:


> highly reccomend that canon kit...i got it yesterday and heres some quick *NOOBIE* shots
> View attachment 266001
> View attachment 266000
> View attachment 266002



Nice! Is that the Canon EOS 600D kit with 18-55mm IS II Lens Digital SLR Camera for $499 on global?
If so, I'll be putting my order in this Friday


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 25, 2012)

its a canon 600d and the pics are with the 18-55mm lenses. I got it from bing lee for 799 with memory chip and lots of accesories,
Amazing camera on newbie settings!!Highly reccomend


----------



## Bradchip (Sep 26, 2012)

Think I'm about to drop some money on a new dslr. The D800 looks nice!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 26, 2012)

eddie123 said:


> its a canon 600d and the pics are with the 18-55mm lenses. I got it from bing lee for 799 with memory chip and lots of accesories,
> Amazing camera on newbie settings!!Highly reccomend



Just out of curiosity, how far was the camera on those photos? Were they zoomed in? Or was the camera up close?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## anthony91 (Sep 26, 2012)

i paid 1300$ for my camera two years ago... it now sells for 800$ in shops... shop around, the longer you wait the cheaper and better the bottom range models will get. rememebr that it's the lense that takes the amazing image not always the body. also, using the right settings will make a HUGE change too (obviously) . . . but it all turns down to the photographer. my 500D is capable of taking some amazing shots it's just the fact that i havent really had enough time to sit down and work on it for weeks at a time. 

good luck and hope you have fun with this  . . . new is always a good way to go, incase you have any problems in my opinion.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 26, 2012)

What lens would you recommend for getting good macro shots of my critters and flowers?
I've had a look at a couple macro lenses and it seems they are quite expensive 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 26, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how far was the camera on those photos? Were they zoomed in? Or was the camera up close?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


all were fully zoomed in besides the kids which were at focal length 18mm( others 55mm)


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 26, 2012)

anthony91 said:


> i paid 1300$ for my camera two years ago... it now sells for 800$ in shops... shop around, the longer you wait the cheaper and better the bottom range models will get. rememebr that it's the lense that takes the amazing image not always the body. also, using the right settings will make a HUGE change too (obviously) . . . but it all turns down to the photographer. my 500D is capable of taking some amazing shots it's just the fact that i havent really had enough time to sit down and work on it for weeks at a time.
> 
> good luck and hope you have fun with this  . . . new is always a good way to go, incase you have any problems in my opinion.


i just brought a 500d with 4 lenses and heaps and heaps of accessories (bag, battery grip, filters, etc etc) i got this all for $550 im stoked with it


----------



## anthony91 (Sep 27, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> What lens would you recommend for getting good macro shots of my critters and flowers?
> I've had a look at a couple macro lenses and it seems they are quite expensive
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



i bought myself a 100mm fixed Macro Canon USM lens for 400$ online.. try digital cameras, digital slr cameras, video cameras - DWI australia online store. Digital World International (hope i'm allowed to link this) if you're buying a camera and everything the price including postage wont be that much i wouldn't think . . i bought extended warranty too but doubt it's needed. 

if you can afford it the L series is more money but if you ever look at upgrading to a full sensor sized camera, you wont have to buy a new lens then neither & the price of a second hand L series i doubt would drop alot.

thats just my 2c anyway. 

- - - Updated - - -



Tassie97 said:


> i just brought a 500d with 4 lenses and heaps and heaps of accessories (bag, battery grip, filters, etc etc) i got this all for $550 im stoked with it



they're definately a great camera! . . . and 1300$ was cheap for it when i picked it up .. friend of mine recently got a similar deal for 500$ but with two lens. . enjoy!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Sep 27, 2012)

DSLR's are great, I use a Sony alpha 77?
Each to thier own, I went Sony because I'm a huge fan of all Japanese products, Toyota, Nissan, Honda, Toshiba, Sony, Global (kitchen knives) etc...

All fantastic products.

Best advise I can give really, is don't use the flash if you can help it.


----------



## Gundeman (Sep 27, 2012)

*Cameras for reptile photography*

You can get good photos of herps with almost any kind of camera, if you can control the depth of field, lighting, and it has a decent lens for what you want to do. For someone starting photography terms such as aperture, focal length, sensor size, shutter speed, ISO and depth of field are all a little daunting but knowing how each of these terms affects a photograph is important no matter what the camera type or subject. So a camera where you can control these parameters is best, and obviously you want a camera that allows you to shoot close-up. A DSLR is good, but while most brands produce cameras which can produce the most outstanding results in skilled hands, some are more limited than others. DSLRs are bigger than 4/3rds cameras, with bigger sensors, and that means less depth of field for the same field of view. It becomes confusing when sales folk talk about "megapixels" but what you want to know about is "Pixel pitch" - something a salesperson will rarely be able to tell you about. That is how close the pixels are to one another, and is a function of megapixels over sensor size. So a 16 megapixel compact camera will have much "noisier" (speckled) images than a 16 megapixel DSLR at a given ISO because the pixels on a small sensor have to be packed so much closer together that they interfere with one another. This technology is improving all the time, so there are some micro 4/3d cameras that perform as well as earlier generation DSLRs with the same megapixel rating. There is an excellent web site about digital cameras called "dpreview"where a lot of your questions can be answered and you can read reviews about a range of digital cameras. Having said that, Pentax produce the cheapest weathersealed DSLRs on the market, and they have an in-camera image stabilisation system which is pretty good. Tamron make a good 90mm Macro lens (not weather sealed though) but if you take the DSLR route, see if your camera will talk wirelessly to an off-camera flash- being able to light a subject from the side as well as the front can make a great deal of difference.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks again for all the feedback and info guy.

I have decided 100% on the Canon EOS D600 with the 18-55mm lens kit. Works out to around $550 brand new including shipping. Was the best deal I could find and a few ppl here have only said good things about the shop so I'm confident I will be pleased. 
I might even get the one with the twin lens kit (18-55mm & 55-250mm), just depends wether I can afford it lol, as it will definitely cost me more if i decide to purchase the extra lens separately later.

And Gundeman, I have seen or know of all those terms you listed. The only one I actually know a little about is shutter speed, haha, and my knowledge on it is very little lol.
But don't worry, I do plan to learn to use this camera. Have seen some tutorial type courses online that I may do after I get my camera. They taught me most of what i know about photoshop and ableton live, so i'm confident I can learn plenty by watching lesson videos and working my way through exercises in the course.

I have always wanted to classify myself as an "amateur photographer" and getting a DSLR is the first step. I hope it isn't my last. I sometimes lose interest if things frustrate me too much "(like trying to learn the piano lol, gave up after a few months lol).

Anyways, I nearly have all the money I need for the camera, as soon as my wages are deposited, I will have enough and will order it straight away  Damn I wish I wasn't such an impatient person, lol. Waiting for this (amongst other things) is killing me lol


----------



## anthony91 (Sep 28, 2012)

i'll send you mine this week, and you can have that brand new 600D sent to my door, this way you can have a camera a little sooer and i get a free upgrade  

haha, good luck mate! you'll have a blast.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just placed my order for my 600d 
I didn't end up going through eglobal. For some reason my paypal payment wouldn't go through. And I don't like giving my Card details to anyone since last year when some crazy mofo's ran up charges and cleaned out my bank account (because it was a visa debit card). All on personals and dating sites like RSVP.com lol, as well as some porn sites. I'm just lucky they hit my account during the broke period. You know the monday before your next monthly pay? Monthly wages sucks by the way lol

So anyways, I just ordered from someone else. Canon EOS 600D Kit (18-55) + 32GB SDHC + Aus Warranty. $6447.91 delivered, which was about $100 dearer than eglobal, oh well, at least my paypal payment cleared fine with them 
Now the waiting game begins 8)
Gonna stalk the all the people who come down my street, lol.


----------



## anthony91 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats still quite cheap though  
would have been a not bad investment for the 55-250mm also, image stabilizer can be handy on the lense too hope you got that  ... you'll have heaps of fun! and you can always pick up second hand lenses online real cheap. just make sure they're not damaged first and you're set !


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 4, 2012)

I wish I had waited because today I would have had more than enoughmmoney for the twin kit, and they haven't even processed my order yet lol, they've been closed for 2 days due to some expo they've been at lol (had I known this I would have ordered from someone else lol)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 4, 2012)

Btw the price above is a typo lol, paid $647.91. Can't edit anymore


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 4, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Btw the price above is a typo lol, paid $647.91. Can't edit anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


gonna say , my dad got a cannon 50d for less than that it was around $2000 from memory great cameras though im sure you will be pleased cannon are great a mate of mine who does wedding photography recently switched from nikon to cannon and he hasn't stopped raving about it so must be good


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 6, 2012)

I also just ordered myself the canon 55-250mm lens lol
I was kicking myself for not just getting the dual lens kit, but I saw the 55-250mm going for $180 including shipping so I quickly snagged it.
Damn the internet, it makes it too easy to give into impulse buying lol
So hopefully it will be delivered here around the same time as my camera


----------



## Bradchip (Oct 7, 2012)

Good work Kev. Can't wait to see some shots!

This photography thing is an expensive habit. haha. Just picked up the Nikon D800 the other day...and it's seriously the most incredible camera I've used. Amazing resolution and low light capability. Pretty damn stoked...even if my bank account is looking a tad thin right now :/


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 7, 2012)

haha, I know the feeling. That impulse buy on the lens has me riding out the next 3 days with only 40 bucks till payday lol

But I just got my very first GTP last week and this camera I have is simply not doing them any justice. My iphone4 actually takes better macro shots than my Olympus p.n.s lol


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 8, 2012)

Got into work this morning to find my camera had been delivered. Yippee! Can't wait to get home n try it out 

My 55-250mm lens kit gets delivered tomorrow, yay!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## anthony91 (Oct 8, 2012)

i didnt even pick up on that, i just read the 600 haha. thats awesome that they've added the other lens in for you too!  

make sure you post some photos up once you've started using it!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 9, 2012)

Took a bunch of shots using the 600d tonight. This one was one of my favorites.
I was amazed at how quickly i could take photos one after the other.
My GTP didn't like all the photo's. After the first few flashes she started moving around from her usual perched position, hahah, i guess i annoyed her lol


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys
After a little more advice. The other night I tried to shoot video of my gtp but the picture came out very grainy 

Unfortunately the head on my cheap *** tripod broke, but I've ordered a Joby Gorillapod SLR Zoom tripod, and plan to also order the ballhead thingamajig on my next pay. 

So any other tips on how to avoid grainy video?

I was using the 18-55mm lens indoor at night under fluorescent light. Any tips would be appreciated. 

Cheers
Kev


----------

